# Suzuki 60hp 4 blade?



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anything?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Anything?


I have a 60 Suzuki 4 stroke on my 18 Beavertail. Sorry I don't know the exact pitch right now but after trying many props my best performance hands down is a 12.5 diameter heavily cupped. The 4 blades I tried kept over reving and no top end.


----------



## Alex M (Sep 14, 2015)

@Pudldux are you running a custom prop? If not can you share the exact model? I have a modified speed prop with cup added and pitch changed to about a 12, but I'm only getting about 5000rpm's so I could probably change 1 pitch. I have a similar skiff to yours so I'm curious what you're running.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Alex M said:


> @Pudldux are you running a custom prop? If not can you share the exact model? I have a modified speed prop with cup added and pitch changed to about a 12, but I'm only getting about 5000rpm's so I could probably change 1 pitch. I have a similar skiff to yours so I'm curious what you're running.


Yes the prop is custom from crossroads propeller in port lavaca Texas. Only modification I think was cupping. I cruise around 5000 rpms which gets me about 25 mph. At 6000 rpms which is as high as I go (rev limiter at 6300) I'm getting 34 mph. The hole shot is awesome as well


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Pudldux said:


> Yes the prop is custom from crossroads propeller in port lavaca Texas. Only modification I think was cupping. I cruise around 5000 rpms which gets me about 25 mph. At 6000 rpms which is as high as I go (rev limiter at 6300) I'm getting 34 mph. The hole shot is awesome as well


The prop is a power tech 12.5x14 with cupping added


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Check with rbmcniel for the prop model numbers, he bought my 17.8. I had a suzuki 60 with a cupped 3 blade powertech. It would top out around 38, great holeshot and good grip in turns.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Any specs on that prop yet ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

I recently bought a BT Strike with the 60 Suzuki. I am currently running a SRD 4 blade in a 14 pitch. Grip is good and so is hole shot. I am waiting on PT to make me a 16 as the 14 is not enough. I see 27-28 mph at 4500 with the 14 and should see close to 30 with the 16. Motor seems really strong and is the lightest of the class. I can't really give WOT numbers as this prop revs to high but at 6100 it's at 32-33 mph. With the 16 I should see a little better than 35.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Generally you want a smaller number of pitch for top end and a larger number for hole shot. Will be curious to hear what. You get


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Pudldux said:


> Generally you want a smaller number of pitch for top end and a larger number for hole shot. Will be curious to hear what. You get


Less pitch can be faster if your motor was really over pitched to start with. Less pitch also allows for a better hole shot.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pudldux said:


> The prop is a power tech 12.5x14 with cupping added


Can you remember your prop model??

I ran the SRD4R14P at first and it was horrible, blowing out at 3000-4000 rpm during break in on the motor.

Went with the SWC3R14P and it has a lot of grip, but will eventually hit the rev limiter if pinned down for a little while.

Maybe a larger diameter prop with aggressive cupping will be my ticket.


----------

